# Toby leaves me a toy when I'm gone



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby has a one toy (snake type stuffed ) in particular that he never plays with. I can sometimes get him to chase it if I throw it but he has no real interest in it.

I have a big TV chair that I alwasys sit in but he has no interest in it.

Every no and then, when I get home I find a random toy, today it was that snake, placed in the chair. Did he bring it to me since he see's me trying to play with it with him? Was he playing with it in my chair while I was gone?

I understand they bring us "presents" of their kill, but this was kind of weird since I wasn't home. He obviously knows that I park my butt their 4 hours a day.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Callisto brings her favorite toy upstairs when I'm sleeping every night. I always find it right next to my bed in the mornings. I have also witnessed her carrying it around while meowing very loudly at the same time, not sure what that is about either.

Maybe it has something to do with the toy reminding them of you when you are unavailable, so they bring it to where you spend a lot of your time? I don't know, haha. Cats do the strangest things sometimes.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the toy reminding them of you when you are unavailable, so they bring it to where you spend a lot of your time?


This actually makes sense. Yes,Toby also brings thing to bed in the middle of the night.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

It could simply be a boredom thing too? Trying to occupy themselves when their humans aren't around?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

carbonxxkidd said:


> It could simply be a boredom thing too? Trying to occupy themselves when their humans aren't around?


I'm sure that might be, but the interesting part being that it was a toy that he doesn't play with in a chair he doesn't sit in - but I do. I think it really is that he's associating it with me.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

hal1 said:


> I'm sure that might be, but the interesting part being that it was a toy that he doesn't play with in a chair he doesn't sit in - but I do. I think it really is that he's associating it with me.


I think you're right. Your scent is in the chair. It's his way of seeking you out. 
One of my cats, Stubby, has multiple soft options for sleeping, but choses to sleep on my smelly trail runners.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My "Alkee" likes to retrieve, and often brings me a toy after a lot of yowling ("hey I found a mousie") and wants me to throw it. Usually when I go out a "mousie" will be right inside the front door when I get back, or outside my bedroom door in the morning. And sometimes she doesn't even want me to throw it. I usually throw it up in the air a few times and catch it and she takes pleasure in seeing me playing with it too. funny cat! Zuba retrieves too, but lately he's lost most of his interest in it for some reason. He's rather sit and watch some construction work that's going on outside across the road.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Also interesting is that the toys he bring me or leaves for me are the ones he almost never play with. And no, I don't think he's saying "here, replace this one"


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe Toby thinks those are the toys you like to play with and he is simply putting them in your chair for when you get home. BTW, he is a cutie.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

RascalDog said:


> Maybe Toby thinks those are the toys you like to play with and he is simply putting them in your chair for when you get home. BTW, he is a cutie.


Right, he wants to make sure I know the difference between his toys and mine. He's just letting me know which are mine so I leave his alone:kittyball


----------

